# Another Use For Your Digital Caliper



## Randy_ (Dec 10, 2009)

In the good old days when drafting was done with a scale, a straight edge and a pencil, I always had a pair of dividers to pick off distances on a map.  With the advent of Autocad and other computer drafting systems, my drafting set is long retired and stored away in a box hiodden somewhere.
 
Well I needed to scale off a distance on a map and had my AAA atlas handy so didn't bother with Google maps.  Got out my digital caliper and measured off the distance using the "inside" measuring jaws and got a instant distance between the two points I was interested in!!!


----------



## cdbakkum (Dec 10, 2009)

Whats the point? Carl


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 10, 2009)

> Whats the point? Carl



I believe that the point was that there is more than one use for a digital caliper.

And, no offense, but that was kinda rude.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 10, 2009)

Randy, nice try but it still shows you are getting old and lazy. no need to actually read some sort of scale with all that digital read out and all. still a long way from the walking in three feet of snow up hill both ways of yester year. Seriously you sort of gave me a bit of out of touch complex with this post. my drafting tools are still right here nice and handy. including my weighted desk top lead pointer.


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 11, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Randy, nice try but it still shows you are getting old and lazy. no need to actually read some sort of scale with all that digital read out and all. still a long way from the walking in three feet of snow up hill both ways of yester year. *Seriously you sort of gave me a bit of out of touch complex with this post.* my drafting tools are still right here nice and handy. including my weighted desk top lead pointer.


 
Daniel: I couldn't agree more. I'm not "getting" old and lazy, I've been there for years!! :wink:


----------



## KD5NRH (Dec 11, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Randy, nice try but it still shows you are getting old and lazy. no need to actually read some sort of scale with all that digital read out and all. still a long way from the walking in three feet of snow up hill both ways of yester year.



Now, if you'd used a vernier caliper marked in nanofurlongs, and done the conversion on a slide rule...


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 11, 2009)

I do, in fact, have a vernier caliper that I just retired a year or so ago as it was getting hard to read and slower to use.  Slide rule was abandoned long time ago in favor of an abacus!!:wink:


----------



## jimofsanston (Dec 11, 2009)

I Think you are going backwards there partner. God when you sad abacus i about fell out of my chair. I remember back when i was in school we had to learn how to use those. I kind of liked it. Boy that is showing my age.


----------



## jasontg99 (Dec 11, 2009)

jimofsanston said:


> I Think you are going backwards there partner. God when you sad abacus i about fell out of my chair. I remember back when i was in school we had to learn how to use those. I kind of liked it. Boy that is showing my age.


 
What's an abacus?  :wink:


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 11, 2009)

Randy,
Thanks.  I needed the grins this morning.  With the ever moving forward of technology, my drafting set, triangles and the lot has been staring at me in the garage.  Just downloaded a 30 day trial of Acad 2010 Civil 3d for work to convert some files.  I miss the days of 50 scale and a pencil (sometimes).


----------



## jleiwig (Dec 11, 2009)

They still print atlases?  Atlasi?  Not sure of the plural pronunciation.


----------



## snyiper (Dec 11, 2009)

$14 new from 18 sellers 
Teach early math through both visual and hands-on learning using this durable abacus. Ten colorful rows of beads slide helping early learners understand counting addition and subtraction. Includes activity guide. Plastic base measures 9' x 4' x 


Learned to use one in school .....


----------



## Texatdurango (Dec 11, 2009)

snyiper said:


> $14 new from 18 sellers
> Teach early math through both visual and hands-on learning using this durable abacus. Ten colorful rows of beads slide helping early learners understand counting addition and subtraction. Includes activity guide. Plastic base measures 9' x 4' x
> 
> 
> Learned to use one in school .....


 
So that's where "Score Four" came from! :biggrin:


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 11, 2009)

snyiper said:


> $14 new from 18 sellers
> Teach early math through both visual and hands-on learning using this durable abacus. Ten colorful rows of beads slide helping early learners understand counting addition and subtraction. Includes activity guide. Plastic *base measures 9' x 4' x*
> 
> 
> Learned to use one in school .....



HOW do they SHIP 9 FEET by 4 FEET!!!


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 11, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> HOW do they SHIP 9 FEET by 4 FEET!!!



Some assembly required:wink:


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 11, 2009)

snyiper said:


> $14 new from 18 sellers
> Teach early math through both visual and hands-on learning using this durable abacus. Ten colorful rows of beads slide helping early learners understand counting addition and subtraction. Includes activity guide. Plastic base measures 9' x 4' x
> 
> 
> Learned to use one in school .....



Concept still works good. As a home schooling family we have used colored snap together blocks when starting to teach the kids math stuff!


----------



## artme (Dec 11, 2009)

Sure beats cotton and a ruler!!!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Randy_ (Dec 11, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> They still print atlases? Atlasi? Not sure of the plural pronunciation.


 
I'm sure they still do; but with the advent of Google Maps and the hand-held GPS systems, I expect they don't sell nearly as many as they used to.
 
The one I have is a Rand-McNally Road Atlas with maps of the 50 states, Canada and Mexico.  Bought it to carry in the car when traveling,  Has served me well since 1985!!!  I keep it next to my chair and refer to it regularly when some new member signs on and says he is from Waxadumingie, Minnesota.:wink:


----------



## sefali (Dec 13, 2009)

jleiwig said:


> They still print atlases?  Atlasi?  Not sure of the plural pronunciation.





Randy_ said:


> I'm sure they still do; but with the advent of Google Maps and the hand-held GPS systems, I expect they don't sell nearly as many as they used to.
> 
> The one I have is a Rand-McNally Road Atlas with maps of the 50 states, Canada and Mexico.  Bought it to carry in the car when traveling,  Has served me well since 1985!!!  I keep it next to my chair and refer to it regularly when some new member signs on and says he is from Waxadumingie, Minnesota.:wink:



I get a new atlas every year from Walmart. I spend too much time on the road to believe that GPS will always work for me. It's cheap insurance that's more than paid for itself just about every year for the past 15 or so.


----------



## btboone (Dec 13, 2009)

I use my digital calipers to remove splinters. Not only are they more precise than any tweezers I have, but they have the added benefit of being able to measure exactly how large that splinter was. :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Dec 13, 2009)

cnirenberg said:


> Randy,
> Thanks.  I needed the grins this morning.  With the ever moving forward of technology, my drafting set, triangles and the lot has been staring at me in the garage.  Just downloaded a 30 day trial of Acad 2010 Civil 3d for work to convert some files.  I miss the days of 50 scale and a pencil (sometimes).



And I would much rather write G code by hand than use a FeatureCam.    (sure I would)


----------



## cnirenberg (Dec 13, 2009)

bitshird said:


> And I would much rather write G code by hand than use a FeatureCam.    (sure I would)



Ken,
You are right on there.


----------



## RAdams (Dec 15, 2009)

Daniel said:


> Randy, nice try but it still shows you are getting old and lazy. no need to actually read some sort of scale with all that digital read out and all. still a long way from the walking in three feet of snow up hill both ways of yester year. Seriously you sort of gave me a bit of out of touch complex with this post. my drafting tools are still right here nice and handy. including my weighted desk top lead pointer.


 


I think i used one of those in a drafting class i took in Jr. High. A little gadget that sits on your desk that sharpens just the lead portion of the pencil without cutting any wood right?


----------

